# 8 1/2 month old & Potty training problems



## daypassdel (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello, I am in desperate need of help!
We got our puppy when he was 8 weeks old. And we didnt have a crate at the time. The idea of putting our new baby in a crate upset me. Boy I wish we did that now. Spencer is almost 9 months old now and we are still having problems. We got the " Puppy Pee pads" from the pet store which worked well. He would pee on them all the time. I would put it int he kitchen on the lino. At night we would put up a baby gate and he would sleep in the kitchen, but during the day he was with us the house. We would take him outside to pee all the time and he would go, but if he had to go he wouldnt hold it he would go on the pad. 
About 2 months ago I stopped putting the pads down and we would watch him. He would go into the kitchen and circle then we would take him outside and he would go. but if we didnt see him go in the kitchen he would go on the floor where the pad used to be. He holds in his pee 99 % of the time at night. And this is still where we are at today. 
Is it too late to start crating him. He is NOT small!! If I do start to crate him, when should I put him in it? He is used to having the living room and kitchen to himself when we are at work and when we are home. Man I wished I did it right at the beginning!
If anyone could help I would sure appreciate it, I am at my wits end.
thanks
del


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't think he's to old for crate training. You just have to get the bigger size crate.

Basically, the crate trains him bladder control, because he won't go while he's in there. But don't use the crate as punishment (and that might be the tough part about his age--getting him to enjoy it). You want him to think of the crate as his alone place. We trained Samson to like his with treats. He'd get one treat (small bisquits) when he went in, then one after we closed the door. Also, give him a favorite toy or something.

I'd say to begin with, you don't want to shut him in and leave. Let him know you're right there......then kinda ease into the leaving the room the more he gets used to it.

I'd start with a couple hours at a time, then straight outside. If he's have troubles holding it now, he should be ready to go as soon as you take him out. Then over time, increase the times. But you have to take him straight outside, to train him where to go.

I don't know if you need to spray the kitchen with anything to get that part of his current training out of him.

There's definitely people who know more than me about Goldens, but this is my opinion. Hopefully, others will pipe in. 8 1/2 months is still a puppy....and people are able to housetrain full grown adult dogs.....so I think it could be easy.

I think your two issues are just getting him to enjoy the crate and getting him unconditioned for that Kitchen.

Rick


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Well first off you answered you own question!!!!

I never, ever teach/allow my pups to potty in within the house, be it newpapers or pee pads, that only leads to just what you are facing!!!

I let my pups drink water at my control and then we go outside immediatleyl and I use the GO POTTY words, I dont care if it takes a 1/2hr. I will stick it out with them until the duty is done..

Then when its done it a nice word of praise and not a lot of it just a nice, GOOD JOB, and into the house we go, and then I keep this up every 1/2 hr. and especially when I see water being drank or play time is being done then its outside and the routine starts with the GO POTTY... I also dont walk around with my pups when they are out, I stand still and dont make them dependent on me, if the need to potty away from me then so be it, but I don
t stick to them like glue, but I do make sure I can visually see them potty. (hope you know what I mean)

I usually have all my pups housebroke withing a week using this routine..

I also cut off all water and food 2 hrs before bedtime and that is quiet time and maybe a little lap of water is provided and a good GO POTTY before ""WE"" go to bed.

People think playing hard with their pup before bedtime wears them out, well it makes them thirsty first off and then they drink and then hmmmmmmm what comes after that in a short while???

Pups need to learn quiet time, which hubs and I call TV time and its not play time it our HUMAN TIME, which is rare but it must be defined. 

As far as crate breaking, well your starting a bit late but its ok, put dog in crate and walk away and deal with the crying and sobbing and oh-me-oh-my for about a week and dont give in and it will be all good in a short period of time!!!! 

Im editing this crate part because I re-read it, I made it sound way to harsh. Sorry for that, The point I was trying to make was, that when they make a fuss about being in the crate you must have nerves of steel and not give into them, because that will defeat the purpose of working with them being in the crate...Work with feeding in the crate with the door open and making it a safe and comfortable place for your dog!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My personal opinion is that the problem doesn't lie with his inability to hold it but that he is doing what he was trained to do and automatically goes to where the toilet is...and the toilet imprinted in his mind is the kitchen floor.

Of course I love the crate. Its a great way to keep your dog secure and gives you peace of mind. So I'm not veering you away from that!

With Lucky, who was crate trained, we still had issues about getting him to take the effort of going to the door and asking to be let out. If we didn't take him out on our own initiative....well, he'd find a place where he had an accident previously and let it go.

Two things redirected this automatic pottying on the floor habit. 1)When I took him to the door (even at my own initiative), I made him sit by the door and praised the dickens out of him before we went out the door. Then I praised the dickens out of him after he went.

2)When he went in the house I let him know I was not happy. "NO"...or if I was caught by surprise it was a "AHHH..OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" Of course then I'd rush him outside. Sometimes he'd actually stop going and do the rest outside.

But you have to catch them in the act...at that very moment. So alot of effort will have to be put forth for a while in keeping an eye on him. I'm thinking that if your puppy is clear on what pleases you and clear on what does not please you....he will get the idea.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I just re-read your post and realized that a problem is that he is not _motivated_ to hold it as he has the house to himself. Sorry, I missed that. 

So yes, the crate would be a great help for you while you are at work!!!!

You shouldn't just shove an older dog in and leave for the day without training. An older dog can hurt himself if he panics in a crate. But you can train your dog to find it a comfortable and inviting place to stay. Once that is his attitude about it, he would be safe and secure. My crate came with instructions to train an older dog. I would definately look into it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a suggestion that worked for me while housebreaking, try putting his food and water in the kitchen where he is going potty. Dogs do not want to do that near their food and water. When I noticed my puppy eyeing certain spots on the carpet in the living room I set down bowls of food in those two spots, then scattering dry dog food in the general area on the floor. (yes it was a bit of a mess but well worth it) We no longer have to do this, it was just to get her to understand the carpet was not for wetting. I was lucky, had a doggy door and 3 other dogs to help train our puppy to go outside. Best of Luck!


----------

